# help 200sx taillights look cooler



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

here is a pic of an extreme rear bumper
http://grounddynamics.com/Merchant/98-sentra-200sx-rb.JPG
the taillights on this car are what the 200sx's look like right? and their big ugly red middle reflector thing doesn't line up with the lights like on the sentras. can i get this setup on my sentra???
altezzas are just way too popular, but that's what i'll be going with if this doesn't work out.

also, take a look at this page. shows some bodykits for 200 sx/sentra

http://grounddynamics.com/Templates/frmTemplateQ.asp?SubFolderID=380&SearchYN=N


would the drift rear bumper look good with the INVADER 6 front bumper?? (first i've ever seen that one)

also, are the extreme sideskirts the only ones that fit on a 4 dr. these people are trying to tell me that the r33 kit fits ona sentra and then shows a 200 sx. any info would be awesome. 

your opinions count


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

^^ 98 200sx tails [ black boarder and center panel ]








^^ 95-97 200sx tails [ body color center panel ] ^^ my car , hehe


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

thanks for the pics.  alot of peeps too lazy to look. i know i am cuz i got dial up.  now i've also got another question. is that border just paint? god i hope this can be done to a sentra. we got some ugly rears!!! who's idea was it to put that big ugly red thing on the sentra anyways?


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

This has been covered a lot. You can paint your rear reflector the body color with no problem lots of people have done that here on their sentras. However you can't make the rear loook like the 200sx on your sentra without body modifications.. .

The lesson in the end though is if you have enough money anything can be done. You could turn the sentra rear into something as good looking as you want but it will cost ya.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

holy crap, they have the Invader front. I have no idea if that front bumper is still in production, but if they do have it, that may be the only place. I've never seen that evo rear either.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

i check that site every now and then, and the middle columns of bodykits was never there till i checked last night. 

i wasjust going to paint the b.u.r.t. (we'll refer the big ugly red thing as that) but i don't like the sentra lights one bit. 
im not looking to modify the body, just b/c of cost. what else could you do to those lights?
clear, smoked, or....


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

Make the lights all red. Check out this site: http://www.e30sport.net/redtails.html


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

pick up some testors transparent candy apple red paint, available at micheals or walmart, ive seen it at both places... micheals also had trasparent blue.... blue headlights??? just a thought


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Here is a car that ive seen online with the Invader. Its pretty old though, and ive looked around, and I was never able to find it. I doubt that site has any, or that many if they do have it.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

no one makes that kit no more !

pisses me off too cuz that was one of my favorite kits.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

bump... 

neil your icon is cool


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

actually the invader front is the worst kit, next to the extreme IMHO.. everytime i see it, i think "rice civic"..  i wish they could make like.. a nice lip! thats all


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

why do ppl worry about their tails so dam muchthey look fine the way they are. i dont know why its starting to make me mad.
ppl need to spend money and time on making thier car run better .
thier just tail lights they dont do anything except tell ppl when your braking, and turning. 
btw the invader front looks way nasty
the evo rear looks ok but it looks like somone tried to put dual exhaust on it


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Krylon - keep in mind that this is the cosmetic section. This place is for asking such questions  .

EDIT: The Invader kit is nasty...


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

i still think drift is they way to go. too bad it comes with those damn extreme sides. i don't like those much. HAVE YOU GUYS SEEN THE EP3 (or jdm buddy) SIDES?? i think those would probably look cool with drift front and rear... comments??
or if you could modify the 2dr blitz sides (which supposedly its not hard) that would be the best.

http://www.importfan.com/images/products/catalog/Sentra_95_99/sentra_95_b_gtp_buddy_ep3_ss_01.jpg

heres a pic on the car not painted
http://216.55.128.40/sonnic2/ExtImages/95sentra_jdm.side.jpg


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

samo.. krylon.. you guys OWN


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

lol, thank ya  .


----------

